# Funny smell from breast pump?



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Last night and this morning I am noticing my pump smells funny...

I'm sure it's the pump and not my parts. I smelled them before connecting and they were washed in the dishwasher last night to be sure.

I've have my Pump in Style since 2005. I can't imagine why the motor part would smell, though!

Could it be going? It sounds fine, and pumps fine still.....?
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Personal use pu,ps such as the PIS are meant to last through daily use for one year by one person. I would definitely call Medela ASAP! YOu may have soe type of bacteria or mold in the motor. The system is not closed and milk does back up into the tubing and motor.


----------

